# SE DJ Flyer 26"..need opinion



## mariosjsk8 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello,

Someone wants to sell me this bike for 300.00. Opinions?

~SE DJ Flyer

Here is a link to their site.


----------



## Verruckt32 (May 27, 2008)

That exact bike? I think that is freaking awesome! I'd buy it for $300 in a second.


----------



## mariosjsk8 (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah that is a photo from the seller. I guess this was taken a few months ago and it has not been used all that much.


----------



## mariosjsk8 (Dec 2, 2007)

Another thing, I am 5'6" and the site says that a 5'4" rider should be the minimum. i jump a mountain bike already so don't know if it will be that different.


----------



## FatMatt (Sep 14, 2005)

I sell those bikes in my store and am 6'1", I prefer the short frame. Snap that thing up, it's a deal!


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

300 for the complete? I'd be all over that!!!


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal. I rode one when I worked for Fuji. Thing is a tank.


----------



## mariosjsk8 (Dec 2, 2007)

I bought it for 280.00!!

Pretty sweet bike. Gots a lil rust but nothing too bad. Seems big compared to my small XC mtn bike. I am sure I will get used to it.










Thanks for the input.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

mariosjsk8 said:


> I bought it for 280.00!!
> 
> Pretty sweet bike. Gots a lil rust but nothing too bad. Seems big compared to my small XC mtn bike. I am sure I will get used to it.
> 
> ...


Not trying to rain on your parade or anything.....but are you sure that bike wasn't stolen? Seems kind of odd to me.


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

EndersShadow said:


> Not trying to rain on your parade or anything.....but are you sure that bike wasn't stolen? Seems kind of odd to me.


After I got to thinking about this I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## FatMatt (Sep 14, 2005)

I've sold those bikes new for $550(as closeouts) and still had a decent margin so $280 for an 07 is a pretty fair price.


----------



## mariosjsk8 (Dec 2, 2007)

Unless the kids parents did not mind him selling a stolen bike for money, because they were there, then I guess it could be.....too good to be true.


----------



## mariosjsk8 (Dec 2, 2007)

.......


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

*How Much?????*

like it says up there!!!!????? HOW MUCH ?:thumbsup: I WANT IT!!

PM ME IF U WANT!


----------



## mariosjsk8 (Dec 2, 2007)

stop spamming. You've been warned.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Stop posting about selling your bike here. Post an ad in the classifieds.


----------



## mariosjsk8 (Dec 2, 2007)

......


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Saw The Post $125.00 are you kidding...... its beat to $h(t and is how old!!! I'll Give you $80 tops!! Its gonna cost me at Least that much to ship it to me any way....


----------



## mariosjsk8 (Dec 2, 2007)

.....


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I know I know...... I'll mull it over I didnt see the pm until just now


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

You need to look up the rules on this forum.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow I didnt know about those rules..... I will not indulge in such lunacy any more


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Good lord, spam police are in full force.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

+1 lol


----------

